# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  Download Wiko Stock ROM

## mohamed73

If you want to restore your Wiko device to stock ROM and original  state, then you should use the download links and files that are listed  in the Devices panel at the end of this article.
 Restoring Wiko Android devices to stock ROMs is not that complicated,  but you should still check the instructions listed in this post if you  want to be sure that you will manage to install all files without  problems.
 Before installing a new stock ROM for your Wiko device you need to  know the following: apply such process only if you know what you’re  doing, make sure to create backups for all important files, check the  battery charge level and make sure that it is over 40%. The files backup  needs to be done because the installation of a stock ROM will always  wipe devices clean of all content. 
Usually installing a stock ROM is done only as  an update, or in case you wish to get rid of a custom ROM that is  currently installed on your device.
 Check the tutorials below for info on how to install a stock ROM for your Wiko device. *Flash Android Stock ROM for Wiko Highway and Wiko Cink Slim 2 using Smart Phone Flash Tool:* 
 This guide works only with the two listed Wiko models.
 All the remaining devices can have the stock ROM installed like this:  download their zip files from the Devices panel, extract the contents  in the zip. Run the extracted Stock ROM executable and then follow the  instructions listed by the application.
 For the Wiko Highway and Cink Slim 2 you should follow the info below:  Download the Android ADB USB Drivers الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], then install them on your computer. Switch off your device now completely.
Remove the device’s battery, too. Leave it unplugged until you manage to complete the stock ROM installation. Download the Stock ROM for your device from the Devices panel at the end of this post. Extract the stock ROM zip contents on your PC. Next, download the Smart Phone Flash Tool الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. Launch the ‘Flash_tool’ executable. After the SP Flash Tool app is opened you should click on its ‘Scatter-loading’ button. Browse the folder extracted in step 4 and then load the firmware ‘Scatter’ file in SP Flash Tool. Click ‘Download’ now in order to trigger the installation process. Connect your device to your PC via USB cable and press Volume Up or Volume Down until the device is detected by your computer. When the SP Flash Tool detects your device you can close the app and  then disconnect the device from PC, as the Android stock ROM  installation has been successfully completed. Plug the device’s battery back into its place and then reboot it in normal mode.  MODEL ANDROID ROM Version Download Link File Size  Wiko Barry Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 367 MB  Wiko Birdy Android 4.4 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 382 MB  Wiko Bloom Android 4.4 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 387 MB  Wiko Cink Five Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 359 MB  Wiko King Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 298 MB  Wiko Cink Peax Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 310 MB  Wiko Cink Peax 2 Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 339 MB  Wiko Cink Plus Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 288 MB  Wiko Cink Slim Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 301 MB  Wiko Cink Slim 2 Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 347 MB  Wiko DarkFull Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 535 MB  Wiko DarkMoon Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 449 MB  Wiko DarkNight Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 460 MB  Wiko DarkSide Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 410 MB  Wiko Getaway Android 4.4.2 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 487 MB  Wiko Goa Android 4.4.2 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 432 MB  Wiko Highway Android 4.4.2 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 548 MB  Wiko Iggy Android 4.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 335 MB  Wiko Lenny Android 4.4.2 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 452 MB  Wiko Ozzy Android 4.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 344 MB  Wiko Rainbow Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 447 MB  Wiko Stairway Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 394 MB  Wiko Sunset Android 4.4.2 KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 433 MB

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب

----------


## alilovitc

merci beq

----------


## Azra9 Mtk

عوضك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــرا 
   جار التجريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب

----------

